# Rolex Submariner No Date



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Just sharing some quick shot from Sub ND 
sorry, composition still quite crappy, since these are snapshot taken while I was eating dinner

Under the coffee cup









Wrist shot under the dining table









on the dining table









with tea cups









you make me wanna... (with pics of my favourite chef)









last wrist shot again, showing lume after exposed to dining room lighting









:thanks
I am helping a friend get rid of this non date stuff , he throw this BNIB sub ND for 3000 for a needing friend like me :-d:-d


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice! :-!


----------



## shah (Aug 20, 2008)

Beautiful watch and great pics!
This is probably gonna be my next watch (with date though) - I am already lusting after it!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

What a looker - I like it. :-!


----------



## J.L.Hudson (Jan 14, 2009)

I like those shots very much!! b-)

Congrats on that great Rolex and the killer deal you got on it.


----------



## rvan (Apr 10, 2009)

nice, starbucks and rolex, two high class brands that were meant for eachother.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Allow me to add some pics of its _uncle_, the Deepsea...


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Allow me to add some pics of its big brother, the Deepsea...


_Uncle_ is more like it.:-d

Great pics.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> _Uncle_ is more like it..


Doh! Yeah, meant _Uncle_...


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Doh! Yeah, meant _Uncle_...




So what _will _your next purchase be, Dave-san? I know you've been shopping around...;-)


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Allow me to add some pics of its _uncle_, the Deepsea...


 wow Dave that is a very nice companion for you AP i just realize , I forget to rotate one of my pic... this is more like it
















this one is from my friend's collection he s the one who sell me his unused Sub ND here is the uncle of my ND (he wont sell the uncle)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

music_healing said:


> this one is from my friend's collection he s the one who sell me his unused Sub ND here is the uncle of my ND (he wont sell the uncle)


Now _that_ is a vintage piece! :-!


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

some new wrist check, taking while eating ice cream in gelato cafe




























:thanks


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

:-!

Great pics!


----------



## Guz (May 16, 2008)

Great pics of probably the most regonizable watch in the world :-!

That'll start a fight :rodekaart


----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

very nice pics :-!

Paulo


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

music_healing said:


>


Continues to be a classic, no doubt.


----------

